
Would You Pay An Extra $100 For An All-You-Can-Listen-To iPod - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/03/19/would-you-pay-an-extra-100-for-an-all-you-can-listen-to-ipod/
======
goofygrin
No. Because I'd have to use Itunes... and an Ipod for that matter.

